# !!!-FREE lottery prize FOR GIRLS ONLY!!!!



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 13, 2013)

hey guys,i think to start now pre Summer FREE gear lottery for girls members only this time and get some good nice prize for them as anavar,winstrol,primobolan,clenbuterol,cytomel....

Please give some suggest here ,so i will post thread asap after i see suggest..

For sure all girls who will want to play will need to post pics so we see they train and go to gym..

and for sure,they will need to do log after they win prize..

ANY SUGGESTS ARE WELCOME..

WP


----------



## gamma (Apr 14, 2013)

Most dedefinitely clen and. anavar


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 14, 2013)

i know for gear..but what to asking from girls so they can win prize!


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 14, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> i know for gear..but what to asking from girls so they can win prize!



please dont ask for anything dirty like all these tits and ass competitons I see.
Its classless.
i think  you can let the women volunteer and be the judge of who will make a good log.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 14, 2013)

yes for sure..no dirty pics..normal pics like guys did it..maybe just pic with WP sign on paper and date so we can see its real made pic..so we all will vote and take 3 girls to get prize!


----------



## independent (Apr 14, 2013)

Maybe a vid of the most impressive lift or athletic feat.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 14, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> please dont ask for anything dirty like all these tits and ass competitons I see.
> Its classless.
> i think  you can let the women volunteer and be the judge of who will make a good log.




Are you taking your AI's


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 14, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Are you taking any AI's?



yes... just didnt want to see wp to go that route again.
I love following along with logs and I want to see some she-beasts win this one so I can have fun following.


----------



## Intense (Apr 14, 2013)

There's like 2 girls here lol. And does Little wing even lift?


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 14, 2013)

No Joke there^^^lol.


WP last 2 contests:


The last one you are very familiar with, 100ml free contest. HORRIBLE turnout imo. 
The previous contest was a "how to properly do an injection" video for beginners. 

Which leads me to this idea, let the girls enter a 4 week transformation contest. Each person post pics with a newspaper for before and after to verify the dates. The top 3 chosen get free gearz *to continue* their transformation in a log


----------



## *Sexy&IKnowIt* (Apr 14, 2013)

Wait? U want us to wait a month before even starting?? Im interested. Currently working out 4 days a week.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Sexy&IKnowIt* said:


> Wait? U want us to wait a month before even starting?? Im interested. Currently working out 4 days a week.



Awesome! AP and BD gear is TOP SHELF.

No.

4 weeks of transformation logged right here on IM. The winners will continue their transformation and log. Sorry about the confusion, I wrote it wrong above


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks HFO you are right.

i am sure here on this forums is a lot of girls..also i think you guys have girls that go to gym and use some prods..so...


----------



## MRS. HFO3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi! Brand new member here. Just read your contest ideas. I'm in, unless it gets nasty. But if you want good clean pics of progress in the gym, I'm in. This is gonna be fun I'll start a log tomorrow!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 15, 2013)

MRS. HFO3 said:


> Hi! Brand new member here. Just read your contest ideas. I'm in, unless it gets nasty. But if you want good clean pics of progress in the gym, I'm in. This is gonna be fun I'll start a log tomorrow!



you are welcome...
*
we will start lottery in next days,now we only take ideas!*


----------



## Grozny (Apr 15, 2013)

where is  *Miss Springsteen* for this lottery


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 15, 2013)

tonya wins


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 15, 2013)

Intense said:


> There's like 2 girls here lol. And does Little wing even lift?


no


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh, wonder if i should enter??  I do lift, u no.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 15, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Oh, wonder if i should enter??  I do lift, u no.



You should! you should! You must! You must!


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 15, 2013)

@kos, Tanya will share the winnings with you, lol. She has to enter!


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 16, 2013)

So, what exactly is this contest?  I vote workout video.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 16, 2013)

I also vote for workout video...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 16, 2013)

*cool..i like workout video..and maybe 1 -2 pics with WP -world-pharma.org sign on some paper..so we can see its real..add also date!*

*i think i will need to post thread soon and we start..*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 16, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *cool..i like workout video..and maybe 1 -2 pics with WP -world-pharma.org sign on some paper..so we can see its real..add also date!*
> 
> *i think i will need to post thread soon and we start..*



Perfect!! Will be interesting to see what the women of IM will bring to the table


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 16, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Perfect!! Will be interesting to see what the women of IM will bring to the table



*big true,i hope we will get 10 girls minimum ..*


----------



## Valkyrie (Apr 16, 2013)

There may be ten...


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 16, 2013)

Well im in for sure...lets go ladies!


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 16, 2013)

I'll most likely be in.


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 16, 2013)

Count me in too!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 16, 2013)

nice girls..cant wait..i think tomorrow we will post thread so we can start..


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 17, 2013)

i did not even read any of this but i vote miss springsteen.


----------



## *Sexy&IKnowIt* (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey I'm in!! Taking video at gym tomorrow


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 24, 2013)

*Sexy&IKnowIt* said:


> Hey I'm in!! Taking video at gym tomorrow


*
thanks for enter,please enter pics and video to thread that all girls add videos,pics..*


----------

